# Anti-Gun Measures to be Heard in New York General Assembly!



## pardus (Apr 9, 2008)

Make Your Voice Heard Today!


Several anti-gun measures pending action on the State Assembly floor will be considered as early as Monday, April 14.

Assembly Bill 6525A, sponsored by State Assemblywoman Amy Paulin (D-88), would create new sales and reporting requirements for licensed firearms dealers and require dealers to carry a minimum of $1,000,000 of liability insurance.

Assembly Bill 9819A, authored by State Assemblywoman Michelle Schimel (D-16), would seek to ban the sale of semi-automatic handguns not equipped with so-called "microstamping" technology. The bill requires all semiautomatic pistols sold in the state to microstamp an array of characters that identify the make, model, and serial number of the pistol on the firing pin, which would copy the characters onto the cartridge case upon firing. 

Assembly Bill 7331, sponsored by State Assemblyman Matthew Titone (D-61), would expand the ban on semi-automatic “assault weapons”, as well as require the ballistic “fingerprinting”(registration) of all semi-automatic “assault weapons” owned prior to a specified date.

Assembly Bill 3451, introduced by State Assemblyman David Koon (D-135), would expand New York’s failed ballistic imaging program.

Assembly Bill 2772, authored by State Assemblywoman Patricia Eddington (D-3), would ban the sale, use or possession of any firearm with a bore diameter .50 caliber or larger.  This bill would require gun owners in possession of these firearms to surrender them to law enforcement. 

Assembly Bill 829, sponsored by State Assemblyman Steve Englebright (D-4), would prohibit the sale of any handgun that doesn’t contain a childproofing device or mechanism incorporated into the design of the handgun. 

Assembly Bill 76, sponsored by State Assemblyman Harvey Weisenberg (D-20), would require the mandatory storage of all firearms. 

Assembly Bill 3447, introduced by State Assemblyman David Koon (D-135), would ban the sale or possession of frangible ammunition.

Assembly Bill 9543, authored by State Assemblyman Michael Gianaris (D-36), would require purchasers of antique firearms to undergo a background check.


           Please contact your State Assembly Member today at (518) 455-4100 and respectfully urge him or her to vote "NO" on these NRA-opposed measures.  To find your Assembly Member, click here


----------

